# Wild Bird Feeders in the Spring.



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Seems spring is finally here where I live. It has warmed considerably and the snow is rapidly melting away. So now we can all relax and not worry so much about the birds that come to our outdoor feeders. Or can we.

The odd thing is, at my wild feeder, despite the warming weather, seed consumtion is actually increasing!!! I talked to another birder here who was explaining that this is the toughtest time of year. All the winter food is exhausted and the new grains are nowhere near to being ready. It really is the hungry season and the worst time possible to stop putting out seed. 

The other reason is nest building has begun, babies will soon arrive and the migratory birds are increasing in numbers, further straining food supplies. Tonight I saw a flock of hundreds of gulls circling the bridge here as it is well lit. Theyre back again. I saw the first Canada goose, a lone bird fly past heading who knows where and my deck pigeons seem to be getting ready to build a nest.(I put out a nice nest box for them to encourage their family)

So I will keep picking up sacks of seed for a while longer, plus some extra until at least early June. I guess I just wanted to make mention of this for those, who like me, live in the cold climates where snows are just now melting away. And might be thinking all is OK for the wild birds now.

Cameron


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Good point, Cameron. Here in the UK it used to be said, and a lot of people still abide by it, that it's just the winter time when we should be helping out the birds.

Bird organizations these days, however, suggest that this is not a time to stop. 

The rationale is that there soon will be many baby birds needing to be fed on insects and grubs and such, which are not necessarily yet in abundant supply (and in urban and suburban areas, have diminished year on year).

It is beneficial if we provide parents with 'adult' food on our birdtables, etc. so that they do not have to expend all their energy on finding such food for themselves, and can devote that much more time in finding suitable food for the young.

John


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Cameron, good reminder for all of us. We keep seed and water out all year, plus soaked dog food, canned dog food, chicken, etc out as well. Our family of crows are raising babies and I am now putting out food 2-3 times a day especially for them. Not only do the crows eat the food but Mockingbirds, Blue Jays, Woodpeckers - even squirrels. I figure it doesn't hurt to help them feed the babies.

It does worry me sometimes that they become too dependent on the food I put out for them but even in our mostly rural area building is going crazy, causing birds to lose a lot in terms of what they naturally feed on.

This morning our red shouldered hawk showed up and ate some of the soaked dog food. I know they are feeding babies.

Maggie


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> This morning our red shouldered hawk showed up and ate some of the soaked dog food. I know they are feeding babies.
> 
> Maggie



Hi Maggie, 

Just to let you know.... Most hawks (including the red shouldered) don't regurgitate food for their chicks. They take the prey to their babies and tear off strips of meat to feed to their little ones in a very tender manner I'm not sure if you meant it this way, perhaps your thinking was that this food would help the adults stay well fed, while still bringing food to their young.


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks you guys!

I am glad you knew about this already. I have been feeding wild birds for years but always kept a year-round feeder stocked up and never worried too much or knew about this situation until very recently. Now that I measure out the seed and all and pay closer attention I am seeing what is taking place.

On a typical winters day I would put out 6 pounds of grains or so. I have six wild pigeons and about 3 to 4 hundred mixed small birds (who survived the winter better than the flocks of pigeons by the way). By my math anyway, 6lbs x 16 ounces x 4 little birds per daily rations is how I arrive at my estimate of numbers. Anyway, food consumption would rise and fall depending on how cold it was. On the very worst days I was putting out up to 15 lbs at a time.

Then it warmed up recently. And last week, my daily six pounds was all gone by noon on a beautiful day. I was baffled. How could that be! So I started asking around and got my answer. Seems the feeder was likely over-run with migratory birds but I wasn't prepared for that at all. I had to run out for an extra sack of seed to be able to make up for the expected shortfall. It has been happening pretty much every day since. It could be the gulls I suppose. They will eat _anything_ from what I can see including other birds. I will have to watch the feeder to see who is coming to dine.

I know it's not gophers though. They are still in snooze mode but once they are up they sure can pack away the seeds! Anyway, I had an upsetting morning. I found one of my ferals dead at the base of the building she roosts on. It was total carnage, just the wings, feet and a pile of fresh bloody feathers. Her poor mate looked so forlorn sitting on the ledge looking down at her. The hawk caught her right on her roost no doubt. This is the first time I have known for sure he got a pigeon though. Seems very sad. She made it all through a brutal winter, only to get eaten on one of our nicest spring mornings so far. Life is tough for the ferals at times isn't it.

Cameron


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have my bird feeder and waterer out all during the year.

We recently had a Painted Bunting come to visit and his mate. They are so tiny I could never get close enough to my feeder to take a pic. They are absolutely darling! The males are gorgious and females are a light green.

The local audubon society told me, they don't come as far down as where we live, and couldn't believe it. I told them to come and see. They are coming down farther south each year and staying longer, past spring.


http://audubon2.org/webapp/watchlist/viewSpecies.jsp?id=156


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I used to love feeding the birds and squirrels in the back yard, I miss watching all the activity. Unfortunately, I had to stop once the mice got word and starting finding their way into the house and then ANOTHER supply of seed!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, I do know the hawks tear off the meat for the babies. That is one of the things that worries me about whether I'm doing the right thing. He stayed only a minute or so and ate a few bites himself. Normally, they stop coming to eat in our yard when they are raising babies. Now the crows fill up their mouths and haul buggy to the nest to feed the babies, but I have never seen the hawk do this.

Treesa, we had the great honor and pleasure to see a male painted bunting about two times while at the beach several years ago. They are the most beautiful birds.

Cameron, we are getting bombarded with cowbirds, grackles and starlings coming through in flocks to feed. They are like submachineguns.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cameron, your timing was excellent, thanks! I was just thinking that I should start to taper off the extra feed, but now I know.

I never used to feed the wild birds, not wanting them to become dependent, in case we moved again. Started just putting out the crumbs from my pigeons, then added a bit more when it got really cold...well, you know the drill!


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

Thanks Terri,

I am pleased if I can make a positive contribution.

It seems that the birds suffering most in early spring are those in urban areas. Because they are supported through the winter months with lots of backyard feeders, there are large dependant flocks so it is naturally a shock to them when their food is cut off at nesting time. Their populations are actually too large and crowded for the setting they are in. Life for them can go from getting bare minimum calories one day to fighting over scraps and competing with rodents and the like for what ever is available the next. It could get really desparate I think. Some won't make it.

I went back to my bird feeder this afternoon, and sure enough it is cleaned out again. Also took a second look at the dead pigeon. I know how she died now. Directly above the feathers on the ground, on the buildings window is a clear dust impression of wings on the glass. Poor thing must have flown into the window in the morning when the lights were first put on. So I guess the hawk got a bird that was already dead or seriously injured. At least I know what happened. I am puzzled though if the pigeon perhaps crashed into the glass trying to outrun a hawk? 

With the snow melting now, the hulls and shells and seed castoffs that were previously buried are all coming to the surface. I saw the birds pecking at them since the feeder was empty. So there is another chore that awaits. I am a little worried because now that temps are above zero that scrap seed can start to mold, mildew or even potentially become a source of Salmonella or god knows what else. 

I just wanted to mention this for others. That scrap seed and shell casings at overwintering feeders can become a hazard and need to be cleaned up. I am thinking too to move the feeder to a drier location about 10 feet away until the old stuff is all removed.

Cameron


----------



## Camrron (Dec 19, 2005)

I know what you mean Maggie about the Starlings, they are like Pirhannas in their own way and they come in such huge flocks at times. I am sort of glad we don't have them here. I don't think I could keep up with their feeding demands. It would be exhausting! What do you do so that all your birds get a chance at a meal? Or do you just feed the whole lot and leave it up to nature?

Migration time is my favourite time of the year Treesa, especially with all the ducks going overhead in big formations and honking like mad. Seems they come and go so fast though, you hardly get to enjoy them but for a week or so twice a year and then they are gone. I have never heard of a painted 
Bunting up this way but do you know what we do get. Of all things, White Pelicans. They come up to Saskatchewan by the thousands from as far as Southern California and the Gulf of Mexico. They stay all Summer, dipping for fish in the river and lakes. I could watch them all day. Magnificent!

Cameron


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cameron, we buy lots of seed!  The starlings don't stay long and I truly love them so I don't mind feeding them. They have the most beautiful babies and they're very smart. Same with grackles though they aren't as sweet as the starlings and I've never had a cowbird to care for. But, we just let them eat....and eat....and eat.... 

Maggie


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Camron, I have always been told that once you start feeding the wild birds they depend on you all the time. I feed throughout the year but slow down in early June as more natural food is plentiful for them. I also keep a heated birdbath for them in Winter. I also feed frogs, toads, squirrels, rabbits, and Wild Turkeys come around once and a while. Try to help them all as much as possible in the winter months. My Dad seen a mama Turkey and 8 babies last week behind his fence. The hummingbirds are on their way back from Florida and are being tracked. The snow is gone where I live in Michigan but the cold keeps coming around when you least expect it. Take Care.


----------

